# Camshaft Identification



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all, I'm, rebuilding a 64 389 and need cam numbering, hope someone can help. The cam out of the engine is stamped CC 284 H8 and M inside a circle F 179. Anyone know what this is? I'm going to try and determine the lift to see what that might be.

Also I was going to install a Comp/Summit S2801 but when I tighten down the cam plate it pushes the cam back nearly .250" so that the lobes are no longer centered under the tappets?? I've checked two diff cam plates, they both measure the same. Any thoughts by anyone? Cam seems to long to me, is that a possibility? Or is the some other cam plate I need to get? Thanks. Tom L


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Lifters on a flat tappet cam aren't supposed to be prefectly centered. They're supposed to be slightly "off center" as this is what causes them to rotate in the lifter bores as they ride the cam so that they wear evenly. How much "off" are we talking about here?

Bear


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Bear, on the 66 block which had the mystery cam the lobes with cam plate, fuel pump cam and screw tight the lobes were nearly center in the lifter bore. With the same attempt to install the Summit/Comp cam in the 64 389 the cam plate pushes the cam rearward enough so the lobe goes near 1/4 inch out the lifter bore and there is not enought of the cam protruding past the cam chain gear for the fuel pump cam to center on. Something is not right. All info says the Summit cam from the 66 is compatible in the 64 but seems to long?? Also the cam out of the 66 is not marked with the lettering codes as desribed in Pontiac info, it has the numbers mentioned above, I did the math and it comes out to right about .435" lift, all lobes. The Summit is slightly more at .442"/.465". I tried to find the cam numbers on Crane/Crower/Comp(cc284h8)websites but no luck with those numbers. Thanks for the reply. Tom


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like something in the milk ain't cream here... I'd pull both cams, sit them side by side and compare - especially in the area around the front of the cam where the timing gear bolts on. If they're not identical in that area then that "new" cam is wrong.

Bear


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Comp cams does make a XE 284 but it is a lot more than a .435 lift Your fitment problems are unusual, as most aftermarket Pontiac cams are listed as all 1955-1981 V8's


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Camshaft ID*

Hi guys, sorry for the long silence. The cam issue has been resolved. Seems the cam itself was not built proper. It was returned and I purchased another from comp cams with credit extended. But that is just the start, now I have a wrong piston config problem. Seems as tho the sales people didn't know or care to tell me about the valve angle change in the heads starting in 67, they sold me pistons for a stock bore(+0.030)for a 400, which is what I was doing as for boring, 30 over 389= stock 400! So now I have to remove all, try to sell the L2262F30's and purchase the correct style. 
The next thing is the heads were sent out for "repair as needed", meaning new valves, springs, guides, seals seating, sizing as per my verbal instructions but what I got for my money was kinda what you would expect from a first year high school auto shop project that was graded as a D-! Ah some things are never easy. 
I will now be hunting SpeedPro L2111F30's. The data says 10:48.1 with a 69cc chamber, my info says the 116 castings are 72cc so using a .050" gasket I'm hoping to get under 10:1 or darn close. Hope the info is spot on as 10:4 might not be streetable w/o $7.00 a gallon race gas!!! Later and thanks for the replies. Tom


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

The below thread is a good reveiw on what it appears you are trying to accomplish. Good luck.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/how-drop-compression-gto-389-a-31197/


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Joe, good info there. I'm going with the correct pistons just have to wait til they are on the suppliers shelf. I'll cc the combustion chamber(s) to get an exact compression number then make any adjustment if needed for lowering compression. Later. Tom


----------

